# Unhappy with midwife :-(



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello.

Not sure if i'm just being over sensitive but i'm really unhappy with my midwife.

I saw her on friday at just past 24 weeks. I'd only seen her once before (booking in at about 12 wks) and she wasn't fab then either. 

The whole appointment took only 10 mins or so. All she did was test my bp and urine. Measured my stomach and put the doppler on my tummy for about 5 secs. 

No interest really, got asked a general how are you, but no questions about movement/ any probs etc. I asked her about my left foot which swells up loads, but the right is fine.. Just got a yeah thats fine.. you must favour that side.

I was really looking forward to this appointment. it was my first (apart from the 20wk scan in 6 weeks. I feel really alone and that i really don't matter. I know pregnancy is a normal state and so far i've been fine, but i have no faith in her i i did have a problem.

She is attached to my gp and the only midwife that visits there. Do you think i have any other options?? I know there are midwives at the hospital unit where i see the consultant. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Love Starr xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Poor you

I can totally understand where you are coming from. You can request to see the midwives at the hospital rather than in the community. Do you have a number for the antenatal clinic?

Give them a ring and just explain how you are feeling and what you would like to do next. You are perfectly within your rights to do that but it will be that same midwife that visits you at home after the delivery.

Do you think she may have just been having a bad day or was she like that at your 12 wk appointment too?

We'll help you to sort it out, don't worry

Take care x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Oink, thanks for the reply.

She wasn't fab at 12 weeks either.. very matter of fact with no real compassion.

I have spoken to the maternity dept today , the lady on the phone was lovely, very understanding and said this happens a lot (not sure if she meant my m/w or in general!!) She said she would try and sort out another m/w for me and will call me back. Seemed ok with it all and i stressed that i didn't want to get xxx in trouble, just that i would feel more comfortable with someone else.

If they do manage to re assign me, did you mean in your post that i would get xxx after the birth anyway, as that is what i really don't want. 

Thanks again for all your help.. pity i can't just have you eh!!

Love Starr

ps not too worried about the birth as i've got to have a c/section anyway x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm sure if they are finding you another midwife they will assign her to you in the post-natal period too.

I'd love to be everyones midwife on here, shame I can't just 'nip in' to see everyone

Take care x


----------

